# Gentian Violet stain looks SO AWFUL - How long does it last?



## Evie P.

I just tried the gentian violet after a week with thrush and I thought I could put the baby on the boob to get it in his mouth without staining -- instead it sort of oozed out all over and now his entire mouth and chin and above his lips is bright purple. It is so pitiful-looking! Awful! How long does this last?

I was looking for the thread that said how to prevent these stains but can't find it -- anyone know where it is?

If not I am scared to keep using this stuff! The GSE seemed to be helping but every night as I slept the thrush seemed to have a night party and flare up again, so I thought I'd try this stuff. I hope it works after all this mess!


----------



## LoveMyLil'B

My DS had a purple mouth/face the whole time I was using it. I never found a way to avoid it. I have heard to put some olive oil (maybe?) around their mouth to help with the staining, but I didn't try it. The purple started to fade as soon as we stopped using it, but I think it took several more days before it was completely faded away.

It's scary at first to see your baby look like that. We got him to smile and took pictures - he looked like a little clown! I had thrush for a very long time and the GV was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama

:

I too found GV to work wonderfully, however messy it may be








I just laughed it up and took pictures of my clown babies, dh loved the stripper purple nipples/areola!







:








Right after the treatment was finished I found it faded pretty quickly, maybe about a day or two.

Hope you conquer the Thrush Beast Mamma


----------



## carmelmel

Stick with it because for the most part it does help. We struggled with it for over a month. Anyway, I put vaseline on her mouth first them fed her and this helped a lot. When her face would get stained it seeemed to only last 24 hours-until the next does was due. I find that a lot of people in public actually know what it is and don't think the babies has cooties.


----------



## smeep

Yes, it's very messy. But it works WONDERS! And makes for conversation when you go out


----------



## mamalisa

We just called her "The Purple Mama Eater" and took lots of pictures. She wore lots of old clothes too.

Funny dh story. After a long day at work for dh, we picked him up and I told him we had to drive up to the SuperWalmart to get the stuff. They were the only place out of like 50 that I called that had it. So we drive up there, get it and I run upstairs to my bathroom to change and put it on. I had been complaining about how bad my nipples hurt, my boobs hurt, bla bla bla. So I put it on and come downstairs topless to air dry. My dh FREAKS














:







and he was like, "THAT'S THRUSH, HOLY CRAP!"

See, he thought the purple was my problem, not the solution. He honestly thought my nipples turned purple.







:







:

Someday I'll share the conehead story...the poor man has issues


----------



## Evie P.

[QUOTE "THAT'S THRUSH, HOLY CRAP!"

See, he thought the purple was my problem, not the solution. He honestly thought my nipples turned purple.







:







:

QUOTE]

Now that's a funny one. My dh actually dared to suggest that we can't use the Gentian Violet because "his son" can't look like that. I'm thinking, "HELLO try having this thrush for six seconds, let alone letting someone put a hoover upon your boob to eat." Let alone give birth.

I didn't feel any relief after yesterday's application and was going to give up today -- can everyone weigh in again to tell me how long they had to use it? I read that you can only use it for three days. And should I stop use the GSE during the day and just use it? Did anyone try diflucan alongside it?


----------



## robin4kids

I used the GV and it did nothing for me!!! I had thrush really bad though. We are talking little white pimples all over my chest. I have since discovered a compound which the pharmacy will make. My script literally calls it nipple ointment. It is a white cream which you apply to the breast. The baby can nurse with it on. This cream is the GREATEST!!!! I have used it with my last two kids, because I get thrush with every child and it never fully goes away.
I would look into this!


----------



## LoveMyLil'B

I think I used it 2 x a day for 4 days. I think I felt relief after the first day, but not totally. We tried diflucan and nystatin which did nothing. They were expensive, and the GV was less than $2! I also took acidophilus - it's the active ingredient in yogurt, I washed everything that came in contact with my breasts or DS's mouth in hot water, and limited sweets and startchy foods for a while. I even used paper towels to dry my hands so that I didn't infect the towels. And I only used a bath towel once before washing it in hot water. We did a lot of laundry for a while.

Good luck! I hope you're feeling better today.


----------

